

Learning from Kenneth Cole's Social Media Mistake - cshenoy
http://blog.hubspot.com/blog/tabid/6307/bid/9286/Learning-From-Kenneth-Cole-s-Social-Media-Mistake.aspx

======
muppetman
I can't believe the comments on the article itself. Business impact? The sort
of people that care about their products aren't going to boycott buying them
because of a silly Tweet that most people found funny, even if they won't
publically admit that.

------
jim_h
It'll be forgotten in a few days.

~~~
hkuo
Speaking just from a personal perspective, while the news may be forgotten in
a few days, the next time I go to Macy's to buy clothes, seeing the Kenneth
Cole section will probably bring back memory of this tweet, and it may very
well affect my purchasing decision. I believe in the idea of shopping
consciously, rewarding companies that do good over companies with bad
behavior. It's very gray and personal what is good and what is bad of course,
but this tweet annoys me enough that I might avoid purchasing one of their
items.

------
JabavuAdams
It was in poor taste, but why do we assume that it was a mistake?

The mocking twitter accounts are just helping Kenneth Cole.

------
kjr
It is fantastic marketing if you ask me.

